# onedrive depuis le finder ?



## mattoo64 (15 Juin 2014)

bonjour à tous,

je voudrais "mounter" mon espace OneDrive (ex-SkyDrive) sur mon mac, idéalement dans le Finder comme si c'était un disque réseau, et... je n'y arrive pas.

J'ai à disposition Transmit (mais je n'y arrive pas non plus, en Webdav)
et Pathfinder (et pareil...).

merci d'avance de votre aide,

Matt


----------



## pascalformac (15 Juin 2014)

windows dit bien que l'application onedrive ( qui crée un espace sur le mac) n'est PAS compatible 10.6


----------



## Altaïr06 (9 Juillet 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> windows dit bien que l'application onedrive ( qui crée un espace sur le mac) n'est PAS compatible 10.6



Bonjour je viens de faire la mise à jour de l'OS (Finder version 10.9.4). Et Onedrive patine (il inscrit : "en attente de connexion internet") ... je suppose qu'il n'est pas adapté à cette version, alors qu'il l'était à celle d'avant ...


----------



## r e m y (12 Juillet 2014)

Depuis MacOS X 10.6.x, l'application OneDrive n'est pas utilisable, par contre l'application *Microsoft Document Connection*, fournie dans le package d'Office 2011, permet d'accéder au même serveur de fichier











et donc permet de stocker des documents en ligne et les partager avec d'autres ordinateurs utilisant OneDrive


Par contre, pour revenir à la question initiale, on ne peut pas "mounter" le disque distant sur le bureau du Mac.
Il faut passer par l'application pour accéder aux fichiers


----------



## Altaïr06 (14 Juillet 2014)

CeMerci pour cette bonne réponse. Mais...  Je n'en ai pas vraiment besoin, car tout s'est remis en place tout seul .... ?.
 Mail ne marchait pas non plus, et lui aussi s'est remis en place tout seul ...  les joies de l'informatique !?   :hein:

 merci


----------



## r e m y (14 Juillet 2014)

pas grave... je repondais à la question initiale de mattoo


----------

